# 1991 Renault Master



## Funky Farmer (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi.

My 1991 Renault Master is in urgent need of two new headlight. The ones on there at present have rusty looking reflectors.  There is no way it will pass another MOT like it is.

I have tried ebay, online scrapyards etc.  I was wondering if it is possible to get headlights refurbished and if so where?

Any help gratefully received.
Pete


----------



## n brown (Aug 22, 2012)

there must be lights off other models that fit,maybe cars even


----------



## baldybloke (Aug 22, 2012)

have you tried euro carparts?, they claim to be able to obtain most parts, and when I last used them they were reasonably helpful,(though not always the cheapest).


----------



## snowbirds (Aug 22, 2012)

*Headlights*

Hi FF.

There is a commercial breakers at Rushgreen motorbreakers on the Hitchin to Welwyn road, about a mile out of hitchin on the left after private airfield, that had a couple of Renault Masters in being broken,but if you go there check on the van and ask for price before you remove them, as the man is a shark and even robbed his own mother,:scared::scared::ninja::ninja: It may be worth a try FF.

Snowbirds. 








Funky Farmer said:


> Hi.
> 
> My 1991 Renault Master is in urgent need of two new headlight. The ones on there at present have rusty looking reflectors.  There is no way it will pass another MOT like it is.
> 
> ...


----------



## Funky Farmer (Aug 22, 2012)

n brown said:


> there must be lights off other models that fit,maybe cars even


If there are I haven't found them.  Perhaps someone on here knows


----------



## flyby (Aug 22, 2012)

*him*

There is a commercial breakers at Rushgreen motorbreakers on the Hitchin to Welwyn road, about a mile out of hitchin on the left after private airfield, that had a couple of Renault Masters in being broken,but if you go there check on the van and ask for price before you remove them, as the man is a shark and even robbed his own mother, It may be worth a try FF.
 you know him to ,


----------



## oldish hippy (Aug 23, 2012)

Dan's Dismantlers of Bridgwater

Eco Van Spares Bristol’s Transit and Commercial Vehicle Spares Specialist


----------



## bigjimdsmith (Aug 23, 2012)

*French ebay*

Try ebay in France, use your usual log in info


----------



## Funky Farmer (Aug 23, 2012)

My hovel is a Renault Master MK1 T35D To give her her full title.  No luck anywhere so far.  One guy can get new from France at £135 each.  I need a lie down now :scared:


----------



## n brown (Aug 23, 2012)

Funky Farmer said:


> My hovel is a Renault Master MK1 T35D To give her her full title.  No luck anywhere so far.  One guy can get new from France at £135 each.  I need a lie down now :scared:



line them with bacofoil while you save up,they have to be out there somewhere,


----------



## n brown (Aug 23, 2012)

yeah i had a look at oscaros for a projecteur principal--137 euros,looks like you may have to remodel the front end


----------



## Funky Farmer (Aug 23, 2012)

Oh Gawd!!   I don't like the sound of that :scared: Surely the geometry is critical?


----------



## Bish (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi, recently had fast service from Foxcovert Dismantlers trading as Auto Parts UK, Commercial vehicles spares, Van Parts,Breakers for an indicator lens for 1997 Ducato Kontiki.

Phone 01909475232 

Hope you have some luck

Pete


----------



## oldish hippy (Aug 23, 2012)

well when is it due for mot think i found new one but the price is stupid could buy a car for the price they want wil have look at local scrappys when i get round to it


----------



## Funky Farmer (Aug 23, 2012)

oldish hippy said:


> well when is it due for mot think i found new one but the price is stupid could buy a car for the price they want wil have look at local scrappys when i get round to it


  Not until after Christmas OH  I was hoping to sort it before the weather gets cold.  Good job we started looking now..

I was thinking about what nbrown said about modifying Here is a pic  Does the light look familiar?  Near enough would be good enough.  Then I could modify.  That will be a last resort though


----------



## Canalsman (Aug 23, 2012)

Headlamp, Headlight Resilvering Services from Ashford Chroming


----------



## Funky Farmer (Aug 23, 2012)

Canalsman said:


> Headlamp, Headlight Resilvering Services from Ashford Chroming


  Thank you I will look into that but I think mine is a sealed beam plastic unit.  I will double check in the morning
Pete


----------



## scampa (Aug 24, 2012)

I found this chap on eBay who is selling parts from a T35D Master.  Could be worth an email to see if he still has the headlights for a sensible price?

Renault Master T35D SWB 2.5 | eBay

If not (and if yours can't be re-chromed), I'd keep looking for a few more weeks before taking the more drastic step of fitting similar sized headlamps from a different type of vehicle (along with the fittings from the donor vehicle).  In the meantime, ask a few scrapyards / dismantlers to let you know if they find any, and keep a "saved search" on eBay for them.

If you do have to adapt other headlights to fit, at least the alteration work should be hidden behind the plastic grill.  And you could always have your lights checked at your MOT garage, in case they're not quite as bad as you think?


----------



## oldish hippy (Aug 24, 2012)

Renault Traffic MK1 Minibus / Camper van Breaking Parts Auction for wheel nut | eBay  read description
only just up road from me 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RENAULT-B...CommercialVehicleParts_SM&hash=item3f1b2e6a84  look like yours


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BREAKING-...CommercialVehicleParts_SM&hash=item2c630e57c7


----------



## Funky Farmer (Aug 24, 2012)

oldish hippy said:


> Renault Traffic MK1 Minibus / Camper van Breaking Parts Auction for wheel nut | eBay  read description
> only just up road from me
> 
> RENAULT BREAKING FOR PARTS6.5 ton crew cab | eBay  look like yours
> ...




Hi OH
I have already contacted the bottom one  ... No joy.  I have just emailed the second.

Thanks also to Scampa for your input
Pete


----------



## oldish hippy (Aug 24, 2012)

try the top one as he only five miles or lessfrom me can pick them up and find a way of you getting them pprobaly post them quicker than he can and probaly cost you less dont know how easy to get out but could probally do that as well


----------



## Funky Farmer (Aug 24, 2012)

oldish hippy said:


> try the top one as he only five miles or lessfrom me can pick them up and find a way of you getting them pprobaly post them quicker than he can and probaly cost you less dont know how easy to get out but could probally do that as well



I have contacted them through ebay, OH.  Gawd knows when I will get an answer.  I have asked also about price and condition.  Thanks for your kind offer.  Much appreciated.  I will let you know how I get on.
Pete


----------



## scampa (Aug 24, 2012)

From the photo's, the headlamps look similar to several other cars and vans from the 80's and 90's, including some Fords and Talbots etc, but you'd have to compare the complete shape and size to find an easy-ish swop.

It might be worth asking on a Renault forum for ideas or other possible types of donor vehicles.  (I'm sure one of our members can find a suitable forum for you to check with!)

And if they really are that hard to find, I would email any possible leads straight away rather than wait for the first one to reply before emailing the second, etc..


----------



## oldish hippy (Sep 3, 2012)

well iwent through sidcot yesterday and didnt see anything http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RENAULT-M...CommercialVehicleParts_SM&hash=item27ca81df23   only 37 miles from you approx


----------



## oldish hippy (Sep 3, 2012)

double post


----------



## john cardiff (Sep 3, 2012)

Funky Farmer said:


> Hi.
> 
> My 1991 Renault Master is in urgent need of two new headlight. The ones on there at present have rusty looking reflectors.  There is no way it will pass another MOT like it is.
> 
> Pete



I don't know if this will help when we first had poppit the p/side light was rusted.
John cut the seal around the glass and sprayed it with silver car spray it has passed an mot since.

Yesteday he found chrome bumper paint from plastikote and has redone the light.

We can bring the spray with us to the meet if you would like to use it.


----------



## n brown (Sep 3, 2012)

oldish hippy said:


> double post



wot a wheel nut !


----------

